# Best Homemade Tools >  Trick - How to use Isolierband in a narrow place

## diyfixman

Trick - How to use Isolierband in a narrow place

I want to share with you a simple trick that I have been using for many years. This trick will help you wind an electrical wire in a narrow and crowded place where an Electrical tape cylinder cannot fit.

----------

asterix (Mar 9, 2021),

baja (Mar 10, 2021),

Beserkleyboy (Mar 9, 2021),

Big-Pete (Mar 15, 2021),

bills4-4-2 (Mar 10, 2021),

carloski (Nov 27, 2022),

clydeman (Mar 14, 2021),

elk-a-holic (Mar 13, 2021),

EnginePaul (Mar 10, 2021),

Francis4344 (Mar 10, 2021),

freddo4 (Mar 14, 2021),

Geez (Mar 9, 2021),

gumser (Mar 10, 2021),

Home-PC (Mar 10, 2021),

Inner (Mar 10, 2021),

jackhoying (Mar 9, 2021),

jimfols (Mar 9, 2021),

jkahn (Mar 10, 2021),

Jon (Mar 8, 2021),

katy (Mar 9, 2021),

Moldyjim (Mar 10, 2021),

NortonDommi (Mar 10, 2021),

nova_robotics (Mar 14, 2021),

Ralphxyz (Mar 14, 2021),

RetiredFAE (Mar 9, 2021),

sacco1 (Mar 10, 2021),

sask man (Mar 7, 2021),

Skun Knuckles (Mar 10, 2021),

Sleykin (Jul 14, 2021),

thehomeengineer (Mar 9, 2021),

thevillageinn (Mar 14, 2021),

toeless joe (Mar 9, 2021),

Tooler2 (Apr 25, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 9, 2021),

tsbrownie (Mar 10, 2021),

Tule (Mar 15, 2021),

will52100 (Mar 14, 2021),

wolfpaak (Mar 10, 2021),

YOUCARS (Mar 16, 2021)

----------


## GeoffN

You just made my day, thank you: bananadance:

----------

diyfixman (Mar 10, 2021)

----------


## thehomeengineer

So simple. 
Thank you for sharing 
The home engineer

----------

diyfixman (Mar 10, 2021)

----------


## basil3w

The 'Why didn't I think of that' solutions are always the most valuable, Thanks!

----------

diyfixman (Mar 10, 2021),

EnginePaul (Mar 10, 2021),

wolfpaak (Mar 10, 2021)

----------


## Paul Alciatore

That's a neat trick. 

I always use heat shrink tubing on splices like that.

----------

diyfixman (Mar 10, 2021),

NortonDommi (Mar 10, 2021)

----------


## diyfixman

Thank you so much my friends, I'm glad you like it!

----------


## hemmjo

That is a good trick, been doing that for years when heat shrink cannot be used. It is also better to start the wrap in a spiral along the wire. You also have to be sure your fingers are not dirty or you ruin the stick on the tape, However, I suggest that you used better quality tape. I NEVER use tape if the manufacturers is not willing to print their name on it.

----------

diyfixman (Mar 10, 2021),

Sleykin (Jul 14, 2021)

----------


## Hans Pearson

Thanks for that very good solution. I am often in that situation and when a joint needs soldering heat shrink sleeving cannot be used.

----------

diyfixman (Mar 10, 2021)

----------


## mbshop

Great idea. Have used differing versions of this. If there is a remote chance of moisture getting in I use 3m self sealing tape.

----------

diyfixman (Mar 17, 2021)

----------


## TrickieDickie

Well done sir, You da man

----------


## DIYer

Thanks diyfixman! We've added your Using Electrical Tape in a Narrow Place to our Electrical category,
as well as to your builder page: diyfixman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Using Electrical Tape in a Narrow Place
 by diyfixman

tags:
electrical

----------

diyfixman (Mar 20, 2021)

----------


## Sleykin

> Thanks for that very good solution. I am often in that situation and when a joint needs soldering heat shrink sleeving cannot be used.



I use this stuff when you can't use regular heat shrink. https://smile.amazon.com/120PCS-Sold...s%2C269&sr=8-3

----------

